# Petco training classes?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We are planning to join the local obedience club in April, when their registration opens again. However, my husband will be leaving on deployment, and he wants to do some obedience work with Captain. Are the classes offered at Petco any good? They start this weekend, and we could go as a family. I've never done any classes at a store, when I was younger I was part of the 4-H obedience club and did the open classes through that, plus this way my husband can join in on the training while he's home.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

From my experience with the training at both petco and petsmart they don't tell you anything you can't find out online for free.

I would invest the money in a private club just for dog training and not bother with the box store dog trainers.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

But then again... if you are looking for a structured class situation that your husband can participate in before he leaves and Petco is the only option I would say go for it! I know how fun it is to do "family" training - my hubby is coming to Rally O classes with me and it is lots of fun! Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear God! The Petco training here in Boulder has to be worse than nothing at all. It is like anti-training! Seriously, they get like 19 yr old kids and bored house wives to teach their classes.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

So, I should go, see if it's any good, and then get my refund if I don't like it. I really wish my husband wasn't deploying during obedience training.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think they vary greatly by location. Go watch a couple classes before you make a decision.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

*tina* said:


> So, I should go, see if it's any good, and then get my refund if I don't like it. I really wish my husband wasn't deploying during obedience training.


yes! I agree with Harley_chik, try to see if you can observe a class or two first
I feel like I hear more stories about people _trying _to get their refunds back

I was trained as a pet trainer at one of these types of stores (worked the job for about 2/3 weeks before I realized I couldn't make any $$) and got an offer for the job I have now (funny how that works)
the problem is, I think once trainers go through the class, I don't think there's any kind of checks and balances to make sure you stick to the schedule- you kind of 'run your own business' under their umbrella (IMO) :fish:


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

what is the 4-H obedience club? 

I took Titan to a Petsmart class, and I was more than happy with it. Maybe it's because I have nothing to compare it to, but I think we just had an extraordinary/passionate instructor who was very concerned for the dogs' well-beings. I went to go watch a few classes she taught, and she knew I was really concerned..so she told me to bring Titan in for the first class to try it out, and if I didn't like it, I didn't have to join/pay. However, the first class was really shaky and Titan was too excited about seeing the other puppies. But when the trainer taught him the tricks, he learned each trick within 5-10 minutes...so we ended up staying. We couldn't go wrong for $90 for 8 classes - even if Titan didn't learn much, he would be better socialized. 

So yea, just audit the class first and see how the trainer is. I think that's probably the biggest clue on how good of a class it will be.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think chain store trainers are a lot like chain store groomers. It's really up to the individual to do a good job and get the most out of their education. Some do, some don't and it's not really fair to lump them together. 

I heard a very scary story about the CGC test being administered at Petsmart recently and I don't think that's a proper place to give the test, unless the evaluator has a lot of extra, independent training. Long story short a dog that had just taken the test and "passed," tried to attack a customer and her Rottweiler. Even though he had passed the evaluator had the discression to revoke it and didn't. If dogs like that are passed then what value does a CGC have?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting topic...I made an appointment with one of the trainers at PetSmart for Friday. I couldn't work the group classes into my schedule, so I'm doing the course in 4 1-hour sessions by appointment (one on one with the instructor). 

I have already taught Teddy a lot, and he's very responsive if there are no or minimal distractions. I figured having the lesson at the store, where there are lots of distractions would be a good idea. I could also use some input. I met the woman who will be our instructor, and she seemed to know what she was doing.

I think Harley_chik is right about it varying from place to place. I'll let you know how it goes after our first session.


----------

